# Marine Medal of Honor winner.



## IKE (Oct 19, 2018)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/17/politics/medal-of-honor-vietnam-john-canley/index.html


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 19, 2018)

Salute sir.


----------



## Lara (Oct 20, 2018)

Ike, he was so courageous and selfless. 

And to think, as the article reminds us, he came home to an ungrateful nation as many did, so the recognition is extra special for him to receive finally. 

Thanks for that interesting story.


----------

